# Jacks going to be a big brother!!!! :D



## clairebear

Had to share me news with you girls!


I have been feeling pregnant for about a week and i was about 12 days late yesterday but i couldn't bring myself to believe that i was. Adam finally told me yesterday morning to shut up and do a test. 

Well i couldnt believe it when it was a :bfp:. :headspin:

We are totally over the moon! :D

My due date is the 8th august 2010! a week before my birthday! x :thumbup:

If i have you on facebook please dont mention it on there yet as i havent told work yet. Thank you!


x

A pic of my tests
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm21/clairebear109/100_7159.jpg


----------



## Kaylz--x

Wow them lines are great. Congrats! :D xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Huge congratulations xxx

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Wow Claire you seriously have the patience of a saint and nerves of steel!! How on earth did you go 12 whole days without testing?! 

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Sparky0207

Wow fab lines! Huge congrats hun xxx


----------



## clairebear

hr.lr.07 said:


> Wow Claire you seriously have the patience of a saint and nerves of steel!! How on earth did you go 12 whole days without testing?!
> 
> Congratulations :hugs:

I have no idea how i did it.

My best mate thought i was wacko waiting that long!

Can you understand why i was going loppy yesterday with no BnB to shre my news with!:wacko:


----------



## princess_bump

wow claire! what amazing lines!! soooooooooo happy for you :D xx big congratulations xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Yea i knew it!! (Seen a couple of your other threads)
Massive congrats! Those lines are beautiful!!! 
x


----------



## Tegans Mama

clairebear said:


> hr.lr.07 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Claire you seriously have the patience of a saint and nerves of steel!! How on earth did you go 12 whole days without testing?!
> 
> Congratulations :hugs:
> 
> I have no idea how i did it.
> 
> My best mate thought i was wacko waiting that long!
> 
> Can you understand why i was going loppy yesterday with no BnB to shre my news with!:wacko:Click to expand...

Aaah yes that makes more sense, but also I was going loopy and I had no news so I didn't suspect a thing :haha:

You must be a bit wacko to wait that long :winkwink: But hige congrats :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Congrats!!


----------



## princess_bump

oh good lord claire sweetie - i would have been going loopy with a bfp and no bnb!! soooooooo pleased for you all, i keep smiling for you! xx


----------



## reallytinyamy

I thought you were!!

Huge congratulations to all 3 of you x x


----------



## clairebear

awww thank you everyone!!! x :D im absolutely buzzing at the mo!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations xxx


----------



## nessajane

Huge Congrats hunni!!!! x x


----------



## mandy81

Huge congrats hun xxxxx:) i'm sooo happy for you xxxxxxx


----------



## sabby52

Yayyyyyyy I am soooooooooooo happy for you xxx Congrats. hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months xxx I am soooooooooo excited for you lol


----------



## Brockie

congratulations honey!!! all the best xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Congrats!!! a baby brother or sister for Jack :cloud9: x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh wow congrats sweetie xXx


----------



## cheryl6

fantatsic clear lines,Congratulations x


----------



## mrscookie

congrats babe thats brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
xxxxxx


----------



## cla

congrats:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!!!


----------



## hayley x

Thats fantastic :) congratulations xxx


----------



## ChloesMummy

Huge congrats hun! :happydance: x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

aww congrats


----------



## jen1604

Excellent news!!And great strong lines!
Massive congrats :happydance: xxx


----------



## alice&bump

huge congrats hun xx


----------



## Linzi

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Im so happy for you!!!!

Hope you have a H&H 9 months, may be bump buddies again :D x


----------



## lollylou1

massive congratulations hunny!!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## Gwizz

Yay huge congrats!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sophxx

Congratulations! X


----------



## clairebear

Linzi said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Im so happy for you!!!!
> 
> Hope you have a H&H 9 months, may be bump buddies again :D x

I saw your post in gs. fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## ryder

awww congrats Claire!!!!! This is so exciting, im so happy to see so many of us pregnant together again!


----------



## JennyLynn512

Huge congratulations!!! Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## bluebell

Fab news - Congrats!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## clairebear

ryder said:


> awww congrats Claire!!!!! This is so exciting, im so happy to see so many of us pregnant together again!

Its exciting to have some familiar faces right there along with me! x x :flower:


----------



## didda

Brilliant news! Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## alio

Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! I bloody told you!!! xxx


----------



## clairebear

alio said:


> Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! I bloody told you!!! xxx

You was bloody right!!!!!:kiss: been dying to get on here and tell you all!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Fantastic news hunny, am so plaesed for u :hugs: Jack will make a fab big brother :) xxx


----------



## alio

can't wait to go through this with you!! hooray!!! so many of us preggers!! xx


----------



## clairebear

alio said:


> can't wait to go through this with you!! hooray!!! so many of us preggers!! xx

so pleased to be following you girls this time! I am your stalker :winkwink:


----------



## DonnaBallona

Many congratulations!!! xx


----------



## cazza22

congrats huny x x x x


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats hun!


----------



## Eoz

Congrats very strong lines xx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations hun. I am so happy for you!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Yay! Congrats Claire!! Jack is going to be a fab big brother!!


----------



## babe2ooo

wow, BIG CONGRATS, seem like everyone i was pregnant with b4 is pregnant again


----------



## AC81

fab lines! congratulations x


----------



## clairebear

Laura there is a few of us now :D


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Awww Claire!!! :hugs: Massive congrats darling!!! xxxxxx


----------



## clairebear

Thanks you everyone!


----------



## babydeabreu

congratulations sweetie glad you got your dream come true xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------



## Ema

Just seen this!!

Congrats hunni im so pleased for you. Jack is going to be a great big bro! 

XxxX


----------



## bambikate

claire thats wonderful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx so happy for you all


----------



## poppy

Congratulations claire!


----------



## x-amy-x

Absolutely buzzing for you! Was smiling ear to ear when you text me yesterday :hugs: :headspin:

All the best hun xx


----------



## Becky

I saw your signature on another thread and came to find this to say a massive congratulations! 

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) Xx


----------



## LunaBean

those lines r amazing!! congrats!


----------



## Mamafy

:yipee: Congratulations hunny :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats hun x


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## helen1234

huge congratulations hunni.

jack is going to be such a cute big brother 

xxx


----------



## skippy

congratulations:flower:


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Deise

OMG! Congrats!


----------



## NicoleB

I love reading this kind of threads..A big congrats!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## clairebear

Deise said:


> OMG! Congrats!

hello lovey haven't seen you in a while how are you?!! x x


----------



## kristy87

wow big congrats hun!!!!!


----------



## lorrilou

congratulations hun, xx


----------

